# IBS AND FATIQUE



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

HI IAM A 25F WITH IBS-C FOR 8 MTHS NOW.BUT I ALSO FEEL VERY TIRED ANDWEAK, WITH BLOATING ALL THE TIME.PL HELP


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi WEZZA ! Welcome! We will try to help you out as much as we can. This is a great board. It's my "life line". I, too, have more IBS/C and quite a bit of bloating all the time. I am 51. And extremely tired, but my tiredness comes more from the Fibromyalgia and CFS than the IBS, I think. But, if you are constantly constipated, it does take it's toll. Have you seen any Doctor's lately or gone through any testing to rule out a few things? I'm mostly on this Board, but I have noticed that on the IBS Bulletin Board, there is a lot of discussion about using magnesium supplementation to help with the C. I would be interested in hearing more about that, too. Since my surgery 10 months ago, I now have more C problems than D! It use to be the other way around!!! Major bowel incontinence, but the surgery has helped.I know I don't have a lot to offer right now, but others wil respond when they see your post, and hopefully we can all put our heads together and give you some ideas and/or alternatives to try.Hang in there! We're here for you!Take care!Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

WAZZA,I just thought about this!! When I stay away from wheat and wheat products and dairy, I have less bloating to contend with. Have you tried food eliminations? Also, it's important for you to eat lots of veggies, etc. to get the right kind of fiber. I also have to take Metamucil once a day, or I have problems. And try to drink your 8 glasses of water every day. I know I should eat more fruits, but they seem to give me a lot of gas and bloating, so I have to limit them. Also, if you consume large amounts of high sugar foods, it will cause bloating and constipation in some people. I'm one of them!! My son has an ileostomy, and when he gets major diarrhea, he eats a few handfuls of M&M's or other candy---it helps thicken the stool. So, if it does that with diarrhea, you can imagine what it does if you have constipation!!Just some thoughts.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Weeza,Welcome----I have had ibs for over 25 years--i am mostly D. Do you think you have FM or CF?If your constipated you will be bloated. Even with D i can get bloated.Attacks of ibs can and do cause just as much fatique as other conditions. Do you have pain?Everything feisty said is right on and i would add this: Get tested as in colonoscopy--if you havnt already to rule out other bowel problems. After many years with ibs i was diagnosed with Diverticulitus.Lets us know how it goes.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP GUYS.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome aboard Weeza! I am also ibs © and try to eat as much fiber as possible. I usually start the day with bran and drink lots of water. If you can try to do some walking that seems to get things moving. I also eat almonds (which I'm not suppose to because of my diverticultis), but I make sure I chew it good. This really gets me going. I agree with Feisty about the food elimination I found that once I tried cutting down on my sugar I was feeling much better. Have a specialist check into this further it could be so many things, but at least it will give you peace of mind. Good Luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHATBLACK STOOLS ARE. THATS WHAT IHAVE SOMETIMES.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Wezza,If they are truly black like tar---then i suggest you run to your Doc. That is an indication of blood! Unless you are taking meds that can cause stool to be black.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wezza,DebbieLee is right. Get to a Doctor and have them do stool cultures. Black stools often indicate bleeding somewhere in the intestinal tract and it needs immediate attention. Do not procrastinate on this one!! It could just be meds you are taking, but by all means, please get it checked out. Are you under a Doctor's care at this time or has it been a while?Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Weeza, I agree with Feisty & Debbielee about the importance of having this checked out as soon as possible. My dad had this and it turned out to be a bleeding ulcer. It could be meds ie) iron pills, Peptol Bismol. Better to have a professional look at this to make sure all is okay. Let us know how you are doing. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2001)

THANKS GUYS,I WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED.


----------

